
FBI drafted Interpol resolution calling for ban on end-to-end encryption - doctorshady
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/11/think-of-the-children-fbi-sought-interpol-statement-against-end-to-end-crypto/
======
deogeo
I'll say what I always say: Reject the "going dark" framing. We are under
vastly more surveillance than ever before, yet they want to strip us of even
these last, tiny scraps of privacy we have left. Don't let them frame total
surveillance as 'normal', and some small corner where they can't look as some
unprecedented new development.

~~~
CharlesColeman
> I'll say what I always say: Reject the "going dark" framing.

Also, the ability to "go dark" from the authorities needs to be understood to
be _a good thing_ , because sometimes the good guys are the authorities'
enemy. That doesn't happen every day, but when it happens, it's critical for a
resilient democracy that the people have the tools they need to resist.

Somewhat reduced law enforcement efficiency is worth trading for that societal
resilience.

The protests in Hong Kong are a good example of this: they use E2E encryption
apps to organize to support democracy and civil rights. They'd have been
crushed long ago if they'd been forced to used surveillance-friendly
communications tools like text messaging or WeChat.

~~~
deogeo
> That doesn't happen every day

Doesn't it? There are many non-democratic countries in the world, and many
shady things happen in the democratic ones as well (by whatever definition of
'democratic').

Imagine that the political leanings of everyone in China/Russia/whichever
countries in Central and South America are currently in a state of revolution,
were exposed to their authorities.

Imagine if the police spied on trade unionists, and helped private
corporations to blacklist them. Or don't imagine:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-43507728](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-43507728)

~~~
alexandercrohde
Exactly. I think the estimate is that 30% of the world lives under a
totalitarian regime. So the good-guys having a need for encryption probably
outnumber the badguys 1,000 to 1

